# Looking for info on two old ones



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I used to own a Hoyt Super Slam Heat. Used it for 3d shoots. I still have the Super Slam Supreme that I hunt with often. Don't have a manual. But can help with any questions you might have.


----------



## Forager (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, Capt'n! Ever chrono the Heat or Supreme? Any idiosyncrasies that I need to be aware of with these?


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Heck I'm sure I did back in the day. But 3d set up will be much different then a hunting set up. My supreme is slow but dead quiet. I would say my heat was probably shooting around 250 set up for 3d at around 60 lbs. Stopped shooting 3d & it sat in a case for many years. Sold it & a target bow model supreme that I had about a year ago.


----------



## Forager (Feb 9, 2016)

Still looking for any info.

Oh, and I had some work done on the Oregon. I have it set at 65# currently. Maxed out? It goes 90#. :mg:


----------



## BigDuce (Jun 15, 2015)

I just want to know where to find these people giving away classic compound bows!


----------

